# Modulacion por posicion de pulso ppm



## sandra2418 (Abr 27, 2011)

hola quisiera saber si alguien me ayuda con apuntes de como es la modulacion por posicion de pulso ppm ya que no hay mucha informacion gracias


----------



## Dario (Abr 27, 2011)

hola.
aqui en la wikipedia hay alguna idea de como funciona
y aqui hay algunas aplicaciones te recomiendo que busques en los foros de aeromodelismo y  radiocontrol
sqaludosss


----------



## sandra2418 (Abr 28, 2011)

gracias.. pasa es que tambien debo hacer el modulador y demodulador en simulik. el modulador ya lo tengo pero el demodulador no sale...


----------



## trump (Jul 16, 2011)

yo tambien necesito informacion de PPM circuito y parte matematica 
tanto modulador y demodulador


----------

